# MB Sprinters



## Shoreline58 (Feb 11, 2008)

Has anyone got any experience with the Merecdes-Benz or Dodge Sprinter vans? MB is running some incredible deals until the end of December. I really like the fact that a 6'2" guy can stand up in the back and it's cargo volume is nearly double most vans.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

If it's space you want I would compare it against a cube van. If you take sq footage x cost to buy the cub van comes out miles ahead in this department. Cube vans are just cheaper.

I have a good friends (electrician) who has a sprinter and he paid 6 times what I did and my cube van has more room.

The sprinter is nice though and looks pretty slick. The gas mileage is better as well but after working the math they just don't pay.

Compared to a regular van I would go for the sprinter. Regular vans don't make a lot of sense when you get past age 35. I willing to pay extra to not crawl on my knees.

One thing I don't know about is maintenance costs on the sprinter. My buddy hasn't had it long enough to have any problems so your left with researching the internet.

Buying a work vehicle is a capital investment and should never be left to an opinion. The decision on what to buy should always be left to a calculator and whether or not you want to crawl like a cave man or walk upright like a human. The sprinter, if bought used, seems to hold it's value pretty well.....all things considered, this has to be considered into the formula.

When I bought my cube van I paid 6,500 (I think) and I calculated the value of it with records of mileage I put on it. Then I calculated my loss in value if I sell it in three years. Once I did that i calculated average maintenance costs (tires etc).

When I calculated the math the fully loaded 12' cube van was cheaper to own than a regular little van, or a sprinter. Much of the math is dependant on purchase price. When a dealer gives a discount it really has nothing to do with the end result (cost).

Spending capital on a van (tool) requires you to look at many things including the brand.

I love Ford but it doesn't get in the way of making a smart financial decision, if the math worked out on a Chevy I would of bought that instead. Financially, Fords tend to work out better when I calculate it out, again, the purchase price has a lot to do with it.

My goal is to keep my vehicle cost under 2,000 a year. I have been able to do that since the start. People who buy things because they are "cool" many times pay a lot of money for that but they never do the math to find out.

The Sprinter has a hard time working out in the formula.

Remember, the purpose of a van is to make you money. As long as that's the case let math be your only guide.

Mike


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I did forget to mention something....motion studies.

I do service work so ease of getting materials is a big deal when it comes to cost. Do an experiment and calculate how many times in a year you walk out to the van, how much time is spent crawling through crap piled on to of stuff. Time is money and time has a cost associated with it. The money that it costs to crawl around each year inside a van means it's money you can't spend on advertising.

True costs are very hard to calculate and it takes a lot of time to consider everything involved. I know for a fact that what I spent crawling in my little van when I had it paid for my YP advertising.

My cube van cut out a ton of time (cost). Most people don't consider things like this but sometimes a dollar you save up front can cost you $10 later on. Because I wasted the money on a little van I couldn't advertise...and that means lost future work....lost profit.

My van is organized in such a way that my motions are simple and efficient. My old cargo van looked like a freak show inside. It pains me to think of how much money I wasted doing business this way. You want a mobile shop and have everything available when you want it.

Cost is a big deal....give it some thought.

Mike


----------



## Shoreline58 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have been researching the MB Sprinter MPG figures and depending on the gear ratio, load, etc. people are saying they get anywhere from 25 to 32 MPG out of that turbo diesel. I drive about 1,000 mile in an average week. My Chevy trucks get 15.7 MPG on a good day. That would be a $4,500.00 per year fuel savings per vehicle alone.

MB is currently offering the vehicle for around $35k, after the Section 179 Depreciation Deduction that could lower the cost to $23k for a new truck. Seems hard to pass up unless they are bad in the snow, heavy rain, high wind, etc. This is what I am really interested in finding out.

I have owned a MB E- Class for 17 years and it has been the least expensive vehicle, over the long haul, that I have ever owned.


----------



## Shoreline58 (Feb 11, 2008)

I am well aware of the costs of rooting around to find things. LOL That's why I own so many duplicate and triplicate tools. Sometimes it's faster and easier to buy a new one than to find the one that you "know is in there somewhere".


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll give my buddy a call this afternoon and ask him how it is in the snow.....seems he is driving in a snow storm today. I'll get back to you.

I'll also ask him what his real gas mileage is.

Mike


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am getting the AMG, special edition Festool, badged MB sprinter.:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok, so I called him and talked to him for a while about his Sprinter. He says he really likes it. The one thing he doesn't like is the lack of power. Now, keep in mind he has a ton of weight in his, it's loaded to the gills.

He claims the gas mileage on his is 19-21, sometimes he can do better but it's rare. Again, he has is loaded up with weight.

My cube van gets less than 10 and that's a real problem, something I really hate. Gas will soon jump in price so keep that in mind. You drive a 1000 miles a week and that's quite a bit, the cube van would kill you on gas cost.

Oh yeah, I talked to him about the snow and how it handles. He said it's not real bad but the weight really helps. We got plastered with snow so he really put it to the test today.:w00t:

I forgot to ask him about rain, sorry about that, I would imagine it's fine.

He did mention his favorite part is the way you sit in the cab, he said it's pretty open and better than a normal van...lots of room.

Good luck! I hope somebody will chime in here who owns one. 

Mike


----------



## Shoreline58 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the input Mike!


----------



## Shoreline58 (Feb 11, 2008)

BTW Mike, $2.99 for gas, in my dreams!!! We are paying $3.35 at the Connecticut shore. The tankers come in about 30 miles from here at New Haven, go figure.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Shoreline58 said:


> BTW Mike, $2.99 for gas, in my dreams!!! We are paying $3.35 at the Connecticut shore. The tankers come in about 30 miles from here at New Haven, go figure.


Still $2.75 around here at the moment but it is creeping up. 

We have a sprinter and its one work horse. The thing has been beaten about but its been the most reliable vehicle out of all the company vehicles. I like euro styled vans as they drive nice, have great MPG and seem to last. I prefer the vito but not available over here. It's a much nicer van than the e150 but it should be for how much more it cost. If you don't mined paying out for one it's a no brainer. I couldn't ever work from a van after using a truck and trailer. So much more room and being able to disconnect your trailer and leave it on job is the best feature of all.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

This is the way i would go. Plenty of head room, easy access, cheap, well maintained and only needs paint and windows covered. This one is even a diesel to boot. http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/auction/view?auc=511018


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

woodchuck2 said:


> This is the way i would go. Plenty of head room, easy access, cheap, well maintained and only needs paint and windows covered. This one is even a diesel to boot. http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/auction/view?auc=511018


Lol nice


----------



## fireguy (Oct 29, 2006)

I have 2, a 2003 144 WB and a 2005 158 WB. Both are 3/4 ton, hi roof. Both have spray foam insulation, shelving, lights, rear heat, and a work bench. The 2005 is nicer, better sound system and aux front heat. The reason, after buying hte first one off the lot, I ordered the 2005 for myself and I knew what I wanted. The 2003 gets 22 -24 mpg, the 2005 gets 19.5-20.5 mpg, less with the trailer. Both are much nicer than the E250 or E350. They are more comfortable to drive. They do not have lots of power, but get where I want. They will cruise at an indicated 85 mph all day, even at 9,000 GVW. The parts are out of line, as is the labor at Freightliner, Dodge or MB. But overall, the maintanance is about the same as the Fords. Much of the work can be done at an independant shop. They handle better in the snow than the Fords. I can put 1/2 a stick of pipe in the Sprinters, flat on the floor. My next large purchase will be a job trailer just for fire sprinkler work. Both Sprinters were bought new, but the last 2 Fords were bought used, just made more sense financially. Teh last 2 Fords had the high roof so my guys can standup. 

Right now, I am laid up because of a close encounter between my ankle and a chainsaw. I have not seen my Sprinter since I got out of the hospital, and do not expect to see it for another month. It has increased the productivity of my guys when they do fire sprinkler repair. But,when I am released to walk, I am taking the Sprinter back. And they are stuck with the Fords. 

I went from a 1 ton Chevy step van w/ 350-350 and 5- 8 mpg. The better fuel economy made my monthly payments on the 2003. The Stepvan radio was not loud enough to drown out the wind draft and noise. MBhas a sale on the new vans. I understand they are almost resonable now. Pricing on used vans vary lots. There was a 2006 w/low miles for $16,500, in Seattle. It was sold in 2 days and advertised on the Sprinter bbs only. I ahve also seen that model advertised for $26,900, with higher milage.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

My friend has an Dodge '08 3500 long dually. And loves it. MPG is great too.

Also I was talking to a guy who works @ dealer a couple weeks ago and he said they're cheaper than when Dodge sold them and they have some new bluetech engine or something and i think better suspension too?


----------



## bobbyho (Jun 14, 2008)

I have an 06 Sprinter dually. If I do a lot of highway miles I get close to 18mpg. More often than not it is about 16.5. I have been tracking this since the day I drove it off the lot. It is 4 years old and only has 58K on it. I have the one with the small tires and they rot. They wear out quick and there are not many tire manufacturers for this size. I did put studded snows on it and it is virtually unstoppable. I also weigh in around 7500 pounds with all of my material. I will drive this one for the long haul seeing that is why I bought it. "They are supposed to do 300K on their head". Like anything else, the floor space will accumulate clutter and I would have the same situation with a cube van. I used to have a Ford E350 with the Spartan body and it was great except 8 mpg. I would consider a Sprinter cab with a 12' cube body or a Hackney body next time. I will try to post a picture.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

i seen some of these dodge sprinters that were traded in,

tough call because i live in the rust belt, these things were piles, cancer yea a little ,

but it could of been fleet, who knows the fleet trucks i used to drive were always clean as it was included in the price, and we got paid for it.

just seemed like rust high up on the body???????????? from the inside out look to me


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> i seen some of these dodge sprinters that were traded in,
> 
> tough call because i live in the rust belt, these things were piles, cancer yea a little ,
> 
> ...


Sad to say, but that is what I saw on the used lots around here, too, on 4 to 6 year old trade-ins. Rust, sagging door hinges, missing hardware etc. etc. Don't get me wrong, I've been lusting over a Sprinter for years, but they do seem to age pretty fast


----------



## Shoreline58 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

the freightliners look better imo, maybe better steel was used?????

nothing like making payments and your just tyring to pay it off and still be able to use it hahaha


----------



## fireguy (Oct 29, 2006)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> the freightliners look better imo, maybe better steel was used?????


 
A common mistake is people thinking there is a difference between the MB, Dodge, and Freightliner. Those shipped to North Americal are built in Dussledorf. the only difference is the grill and badging. Except of course now, the only choice is MB or FL badging.

Maybe soon you can buy a Fiat/Dodge van.


----------



## Theophilus20 (May 19, 2010)

North Idaho UPS had been using them.
When i asked the drivers what they thought, 
They said, they were terrible on durability. An expensive when they broke.
Less than a year after they got them, they got rid of all of them.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

I have an 05 3500 158" wheelbase hight top...all loaded up around town i average 19.7, with the winter deisel more about 16.8 and its all on how you push the pedal....be ready though...you,ll need breaks adter every 2nd oil change...lol..if you do alot of stop and go!!
:whistling


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

can't believe I missed THIS thread! I have an 08 170" and love it to death (remodeling). It took a good 3 months to figure out how I wanted to build the shelving and for the most part I'm happy with the layout. Fuel mileage hasn't been great-averages 16-16.5mpg, now that its colder it's dropped a bit. When I first got it w/ 34k on the odometer I was pulling 19-20 mpg. 

The claim from others of having really good fuel mileage: the early body style had the 5 cylinder which provided awesome fuel mileage....I'm jealous but then again the new body style drives like an automobile and the traction control in the snow is really awesome! With 1.5" of snow on the parking lot I was trying to break the rear of the van free and fishtail-not only would the van not fishtail but I couldn't break the rear loose when making a wide/fast arch. The traction control system applies brake and uses the throttle to control traction and rollover threats-it really is a nice electronics system. 

Reliability has been very good-after 14k of driving there has not been any issues at all. I'm due for brakes...doing them myself. I spend a bit of time at "sprinter-source.com" to learn and discuss my van. From what I've read there are some who have 'problems' and others don't. I would guess the UPS/FedEx vans that have problems are problem vans-others drive their vans around constantly and rarely have issues. 

parts: if you buy parts and have the choice between the Dodge dealer and MB dealer right next door to one another (thanks to IG Burton in DE) save yourself the headache and visit the MB guys. Just bought front brake pads and an oil filer: at Dodge the filter was $27 and the brakes were around $140 (he offered a 'cash' price of $103-what a nice guy!) but I had already called MB and was told pads were $77 and picked up the oil filter for $15. For 'repair' parts try online parts order counters-I bought a number of parts when I got my van and all the parts were original MB parts from the local (to the guy who owned the online parts store) dealer but at much, much less than my local dealer would sell to me! 

power: the 07-09 models had lower power output. the website I mentioned chronicles the pursuit of others who have upgraded the ecu to obtain more power and if I recall correctly, the results have been favorable for power and reliability. It's not a convenient upgrade as these MB's aren't as 'simple' as some of the old iron and because they are not everywhere the programmers are less available. I fully expect to upgrade and gain back some of the mileage loss (maybe by 1-2mpg) which may be in part due to the constant stop and go driving and how loaded down the van is (need to get it weighed). 

as someone else noted, the 07-09's were always MB vans but rebadged as Freightliner or Dodge...I even bought the grill and badging to convert mine back to a MB-that was before MB decided to pull the plug on Dodge and their distribution (or lack of) plans. 

if you have any questions-ask away! if you order a van be sure to get whatever options you will ever want on it at time of build-things can't be as easily added as with older technology autos: i've always wanted to upgrade to have the nicer dash and steering wheel controls-not possible from what I've found. even picking up an extra key fob requires taking the van in to have the dealer program the VAN to the key...things are so complicated. Throw an EMP in the sky and we'll all be out of commission.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

72chevy4x4 said:


> can't believe I missed THIS thread! I have an 08 170" and love it to death (remodeling). It took a good 3 months to figure out how I wanted to build the shelving and for the most part I'm happy with the layout. Fuel mileage hasn't been great-averages 16-16.5mpg, now that its colder it's dropped a bit. When I first got it w/ 34k on the odometer I was pulling 19-20 mpg.
> 
> The claim from others of having really good fuel mileage: the early body style had the 5 cylinder which provided awesome fuel mileage....I'm jealous but then again the new body style drives like an automobile and the traction control in the snow is really awesome! With 1.5" of snow on the parking lot I was trying to break the rear of the van free and fishtail-not only would the van not fishtail but I couldn't break the rear loose when making a wide/fast arch. The traction control system applies brake and uses the throttle to control traction and rollover threats-it really is a nice electronics system.
> 
> ...


 
all that and not a single pic???????????


----------

